# How to thicken lamb rogan josh



## lucy123 (Feb 22, 2013)

Help!  I am cooking lamb rogan josh (sw) and tandoori chicken for dinner!
It only has ten minutes left to simmer and is still quite watery - even though I added some mushrooms.

What would you do to thicken it?
Leave it longer?
Add some tomato puree? - Dont want it to be too tomatoey though as had a lot of tomatoey dishes lately
Add some gravy granules? - might make it more like a stew though>
Add some cornflour?

I am adding some basmati rice to the meal too.

I dont claim to be the best cook but really trying to cook healthily rather than the take out!


----------



## LeeLee (Feb 22, 2013)

I'd go for cornflour.  Slake with water and add a bit at a time.  (If you'd been asking at the beginning of the process I'd have said add some finely chopped floury potato.)


----------



## Cat1964 (Feb 22, 2013)

Take the lidoff and let it reduce?? That usually works for me.


----------



## lucy123 (Feb 22, 2013)

thank you - have took lid off and if doesn't work will go for the cornflour.
It smells lovely - but may try a little potato next time- might make it a bit more interesting for family.


----------



## trophywench (Feb 22, 2013)

When there's that little time left, I'd let it come to a really quick boil for a minute or so and stir like billy-oh, then back down to simmer again.  Meat and stuff will only disintegrate if you boil it for a long time.

What did you do in the finish and was it nice?


----------



## lucy123 (Feb 23, 2013)

I added a small bit of cornflour in the end and the curry was absolutely delicious and will definitely be doing it again.

I also did some sw tandoori chicken  too - delicious.

Also felt very good that I hadn't dialed out again!

Thanks everyone for coming to the rescue.


----------



## LeeLee (Feb 23, 2013)

I have a tub of McDougalls Thickening Granules in the cupboard for such emergencies.  1 syn per teaspoon.  Basically cornflour, but ready to use like gravy granules.


----------

